# Morrisons no longer stocking Burgen bread!



## Jeandp (Jan 8, 2018)

I wanted to buy Burgen bread this morning at my local Morrisons only to be told they are no longer stocking it. I am gutted!!
I have phoned their customer services to complain about this decision, maybe anyone else affected could do the same. I do hope Sainsburys are continuing to stock it, but it is not so convenient for me as Morrisons.


----------



## megga (Jan 8, 2018)

I went in for some as well and had no joy, so of to our local Tesco's and they stopped stocking it there as well. The only place I know near me is Iceland, but I find its always a bit hard there.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2018)

I tried complaining to the Co-op but they never brought it back  There's be plenty of room for it on their shelves if they got rid of all that white stuff!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 8, 2018)

Oddly enough they stock it in my local Spar shop, if you have one near.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 8, 2018)

I’ve just come from Morrison’s where I made a special trip for bread. I didn’t see any Burgen but the protein loaves are an excellent low carb option at 8 grams @ decent size slice. Tastes like real bread too!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 8, 2018)

Our Tesco still sells it.  Haven't checked in Morrison's recently, but I might try their protein bread next time I go.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 8, 2018)

Oddly enough when we went shopping last week Morrisons had a new stock in, after some weeks of it being not there. I do hope they keep stocking it, as Iceland stopped, and our small Tesco doesn't have it. I haven't tried their protein bread so I'll look out for it.


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 9, 2018)

Just had an email from Morrisons customer services to say they are going to be stocking it again. Result! Mind you I haven't seen it in there yet.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 9, 2018)

Popped in Morrison's today & got their Protein loaf reduced to clear at 35p.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 9, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Popped in Morrison's today & got their Protein loaf reduced to clear at 35p.



Nice one Mark! I happily paid full price yesterday and filled the freezer with them


----------

